# I found a Dan Durney today



## Robertriley (Mar 8, 2018)

I stumbled into this today.  I'm not too keen on the pre 80's BMX but it looked familar so I picked it up.  I reached out to my friend Joe and he knew exactly what it was.  It looks like some things where changed out through the years but it still has a nice early set of steel rims.


----------



## kwoodyh (Mar 8, 2018)

Nice too bad its not a Dan Gurney because they can be quite valuable!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 8, 2018)

Finally a bike your size!


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 8, 2018)

kwoodyh said:


> Nice too bad its not a Dan Gurney because they can be quite valuable!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/dan_gurney/41325
1975-76 Dan Gurney Double Eagle


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 8, 2018)

kwoodyh said:


> Nice too bad its not a Dan Gurney because they can be quite valuable!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 8, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Finally a bike your size!



That's funny coming from a guy that makes a 26 inch rim bicycle look like a circus bike


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 8, 2018)

That's awesome. Congrats.


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 8, 2018)

Are the forks capped on the ends?


----------

